# No TN rat rescue listed in Rat Rescue Sticky



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

This definately has me a bit sad. I was hoping that if I could find a rat rescue, I could help them out (if it was close enough) until we can get the heat fixed at my home so we can adopt some babies of our own (rats I mean). If anyone finds anything out about rat rescues and one in TN, could someone let me know?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

That rat rescue list isn't exhaustive. I imagine there are others around. Keep an eye on petfinder.com; here is the link when TN is searched - http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...d=rat&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=TN

Goosemoose the The Rat Shak apparently always have rats looking for homes in various areas, so you could post and look on there in their re homing sections too.


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks. I can't take any now, but I was looking to see if I could help out in some places or ways ^-^


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little_Vixen said:


> Thanks. I can't take any now, but I was looking to see if I could help out in some places or ways ^-^


Oops! I misread completely lol.


----------



## momjabbar (Feb 27, 2010)

Speaking of TN, that's where I'm located and I was wondering if anybody also had any experience with breeders (or of course rescues) here? I did a lot of research and could find no breeders when I purchased my first rat, so I went to the pet store and got very lucky in finding Dorothy, who has an excellent temperament, and is in great health. Now that I know more about rats, I would prefer not to buy from pet stores (I lucked into finding someone with an accidental litter when we bought Dorothy's companion).


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Oooh, east or west TN? Or I guess mid lol And it's Ok Stace87, it's definately a site I'll keep my eye on when we get the heat fixed so I can go poking my bf reminding him that he promised me we'd get some baby ratties *He wanted one too so it worked out when I pouted and got my promise from him * Yay the power of the almighty pout!

I know everyone seems to have a problem of getting rats from pet stores, indeed I got my old babies Isis and Seraphina from there and lucked out, both were healthy and happy up to the day I had to give them away. Is it the fact that most pet stores don't know proper care for all the rats they get? Or that they get them from bad breeders or from mills? I've always been a bit curious seeing as I got mine happy and healthy and never had a problem *though I had to point out to the clerk person that they were using a cedar bedding. Her answer 'oh don't worry, the cedar's been all dried so the oils you said are poisonous aren't there anymore'


----------

